# Growling



## ioloacatrin (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi - My cockapoo, Morris, is 12 weeks old now and has been really good so far ... however, this week he's started growling and biting as I try and stop him from doing something like jumping on the sofa or climbing into the diswasher. When he does this, I put him in the porch - his "time out" place and he comes out calmer. Is this normal behaviour? Am I doing the right thing? I'd really appreiate some advice if you've had a similar experience


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

put a house like on him, get yourself a cheep light weight cat lead and jut let it drag on his collar, that way if he does anything you dont need to put your hands on him you just grab the line. 

he is pushing the boundrys trying to work out who is boss. just keep telling him off and showing him what it is you want him to do. he will grow out of it if you keep ontop of him.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

just bumping this thread up


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

stick with it they all like to push you to see how far they can go, you are the leader and dont let him forget it. its hard to be striked when they are so cute!! lol


----------

